# PrinceTokyo going Wild at East London



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

Owned by Attique Sami

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnpo17q8Too


----------



## Banzai (May 6, 2006)

whats with all the bo bo bo gangsta selecta??


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Get those tyres checked,LOL.


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh dear. Some people really do have the brain power of a 3 year old. I hope it blows up


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

i enjoyed the footbal movies on the website more>>>>>


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

love the comment : 
bear869 (1 month ago)
mm its allright iv seen straight v6's do better though


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This is stupid driving,nothing else.

Sorry,but thats what im thinking


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol! what bunch of thick headed morons!! BTW arnt they the guys that appeared in Top Gear (white R34) racing that Pug? pmsl


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Was that a lesson in how not to do donuts?


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Was that a lesson in how not to do donuts?


It was a lesson in the worst driving I've ever seen. Or maybe it was a comp to see how many times he could hit the rev limiter and lean his engine out before it went pop. What a total prat!


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL you guys are harsh  its just youths getting excited seeing an r34 gtr leave em be ..... the 34 looks nice and i;ve heard on the grapevine its by no means standard :smokin:


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

'Youths' as you put it, and high power cars combined with an apparent lack of skill is worrying.


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Its the kind of display you see at these Boy Racer cruises, shame to see that R34 Skyline being associated with yobs.


----------



## GTST R32 (Sep 20, 2005)

some sideways action is better than none.  

if he is hitting his rev limiter thats his problem as he will get the bill to fix no one else. then maybe he might be able to do it right next time


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Doh!! 

Miguel.


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Newera said:


> Doh!!
> 
> Miguel.


Do I take it from that, that you sold him the car?  

There must be something about white GTT's, I was on my way to Sumo the other day and a white GTT decided to overtake 6 cars at once on a single carriageway road, with cars coming the other way!!! Was without doubt the closest near miss I have ever seen. Wasn't stolen or anything, I've seen the guy about in it before.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

twinturboch said:


> Do I take it from that, that you sold him the car?


No. Not guilty  !


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Newera said:


> No. Not guilty  !


Thank god


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

No brains and too much money


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

This the same Attique Sami that was charged for murder?


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

twinturboch said:


> Do I take it from that, that you sold him the car?
> 
> There must be something about white GTT's, I was on my way to Sumo the other day and a white GTT decided to overtake 6 cars at once on a single carriageway road, with cars coming the other way!!! Was without doubt the closest near miss I have ever seen. Wasn't stolen or anything, I've seen the guy about in it before.


Im sure it was a GTR?


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

what a retard


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

wow that was sooooo.........gay i wonder how many times you have to hit the rev limiter berfore it goes bang atleast it was in a empty car park though so keep trying to you get it right.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Haribo said:


> This the same Attique Sami that was charged for murder?



eh?
care to elaborate?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Perfect way to knacker your car.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The last time I saw a 34 dounut like that it did 6k worth of damage to the transfer box and valves etc IIRC.   

Fingers crossed he has too.


----------

